# Rofl



## Kirk (Aug 26, 2002)

go to http://www.kwoon.com .. under "what's new" click on the word "here" .. ya gotta watch this vid clip!

It's a 9 minute video so if you do dial up ya might want to skip it!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 26, 2002)

The Poor B@stards!!!

That guy probably couldn't move to a week after that!!!
Hurts just to watch it.


----------



## tonbo (Aug 28, 2002)

I couldn't see it......I just got a "broken picture" link.....

I'll have to try again later, I guess.....

Peace--


----------

